# In Paris I'm looking for.....



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

A market which name escapes me. It's a meant to be an "alternative/leftfield" type market. I guess that's the best way I can describe it. It would be somewhat similar to Camden Market in London.

Does anyone know the name and location, of this market, I'm trying to describe?

Cheers


----------



## Carlcoxmi6ciapayroll (Apr 5, 2008)

Paris is incredible and wonderful, and the French aren't rude like they're accussed of.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

You wouldn't be referring to the fleamarket in St-Ouen (Porte de Clignancourt)?


----------



## arun' (Apr 21, 2007)

for Paris spirit.
cosy outdoor cafés, the sound of accordions, sexy French language, stylish people in the streets, Montmartre, La Défense, Champs-Élysées, Quartier Latin et rendez-vous


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I was once in a Paris market that was similar to Camden Town but much more chaotic, like a huge bazar or the market in Lagos. I think it was close to La Defence just on the city limit. Is that possible? Maybe it's the same you discribe.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

arun' said:


> for Paris spirit.
> cosy outdoor cafés, the sound of accordions, sexy French language, stylish people in the streets, Montmartre, La Défense, Champs-Élysées, Quartier Latin et rendez-vous


^^ It was 50 years ago, the Paris of today is very different. Welcome in the real world. 

I think that you speak of Porte de Clignancourt market, Kusel, but actually it is not close to la Defense (the place close to La Defense near Paris city limit is called Neuilly, it is one of weathiest municpality of France).

Porte de Clignancourt is at the north of inner Paris, close to Saint Denis and Saint Ouen.
Actually it is called "*le marche au puce de Saint Ouen*" because it is inside Saint Ouen municapality

I heard that it is the biggest fleamarket in the world. 

Pictures by Christopher Dewolf aka Kilgoretrout in SCC


----------



## arun' (Apr 21, 2007)

Minato ku said:


> ^^ It was 50 years ago, the Paris of today is very different. Welcome in the real world.


yea  cheap "popcorn" culture is now in anyplace.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

*Minato Ku.*

I knew it..........:nuts::lol:

Minato Ku, you are a funny individual.
Everytime there is a thread mentioning Paris you come from nowhere to explain us in detail how the real Paris is.:nuts:

From now on you are my friend. :banana:


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Was I right, then, the flea market at Porte de Clignancourt in St-Ouen? Just as you get off the metro station and head to the market you encounter all the Africans and North Africans trying to sell you imitation Louis Vuitton, Gucci, etc. My friend was tempted but then he remembered his horrible experience in which a lense from his fake Gucci glasses fell off in a bar HAHA.

Well, I don't care what they say, I fell in love with a bohemian Frenchy and the song La Bohème by Charles Aznavour really makes me get goose bumps (frissons, quoi). There are still neighborhoods and corners in Paris where the old Paris feeling still persists, even if the lilys are now dead and Montmartre now seems sad, like the song says. Here is to old Paris, to love and to bohemian Frenchies like I met!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I am not sure - I know it was back in 91, but it's not only the market that looked much more chaotic that time, but also there were no big buildings like that in that area. Looked more as the the whole market was a big field between motorways, under bridges and you hardly could walk through the tenthousands of people. Maybe it changed too much or it doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

^^ I wonder if it has ever existed??? Perhaps you're mixing memories from 2 trips in Paris and in Dakar...



FIDEL CASTRO said:


> I knew it..........:nuts::lol:
> 
> Minato Ku, you are a funny individual.
> Everytime there is a thread mentioning Paris you come from nowhere to explain us in detail how the real Paris is.:nuts:


Perhaps it's because this image of Paris shown in most american movie set in this city is indeed far from the reality...

When you have a look at movies like Bourne Identity / Ronin / Da Vinci code or plenty of others, they always show the same places, with a little bit of accordeon and if possible the voice of Piaf on a radio, so that americans can really understand it's set in Paris, and they use some really old cars in every car chase scene to give it a "good old time" look, as if we were still living in the past century...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

No it is, St Ouen flea matket is just near the Boulevard peripherique freeway, After the crowd change during the time of the day. It could be more chaotic.
Or it could be the market in Porte de Montreuil. 

Well in many case the northern Paris is not far to Dakar.


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Tout ca à cause de l'intermondialisation hno:
I prefer the old Paris...


----------

